# Angle Plate



## Andre (Sep 25, 2014)

Made a 90* angle plate from a piece of thick heavy duty angle iron. Found the piece in a friends to the scrapper box. 
Started milling on it last night and finished it this afternoon, it ended up very square off the mill, no light between it and a square while on a surface plate, but I'm going to hand scrape it anyway just for kicks.

I won't do into detail about how i made it, as I followed Tom Liptons blog article on him making one.

http://oxtool.blogspot.com/2012/09/squaring-techinques-on-milling-machine.html














Sorry no pics of milling the main faces, but Tom's article explains it and shows how he did it.

Happy machining!


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 25, 2014)

Andre said:


> Made a 90* angle plate from a piece of thick heavy duty angle iron. Found the piece in a friends to the scrapper box.
> Started milling on it last night and finished it this afternoon, it ended up very square off the mill, no light between it and a square while on a surface plate, but I'm going to hand scrape it anyway just for kicks.
> 
> I won't do into detail about how i made it, as I followed Tom Liptons blog article on him making one.
> ...



Very nice.  Glad to see a piece of rough stock turned into a nice tool.


----------



## Andre (Sep 25, 2014)

Bill C. said:


> Very nice.  Glad to see a piece of rough stock turned into a nice tool.




Thank you, Bill! It's gonna look even better scraped.


----------



## Andre (Sep 27, 2014)

Okay, I've started scraping in the first main face. Have a few more passes to do, moreso to even out the finish than get it flatter. It's at 10 or so PPI, fine for a clamping fixture as it will get warped with use eventually anyhow.

I push scraped for the first 10 or so passes than switched to a pull scraper with a flat (no radius) edge to hopefully get a checkerboard finish. Pictures soon.


----------



## drs23 (Sep 27, 2014)

Andre said:


> Okay, I've started scraping in the first main face. Have a few more passes to do, moreso to even out the finish than get it flatter. It's at 10 or so PPI, fine for a clamping fixture as it will get warped with use eventually anyhow.
> 
> I push scraped for the first 10 or so passes than switched to a pull scraper with a flat (no radius) edge to hopefully get a checkerboard finish. *Pictures soon.*



Standing by. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Andre (Oct 26, 2014)

drs23 said:


> Standing by. Can't wait to see the pics!



Thanks! The two main faces are rough scraped in, and it will get finish scraped now that I can measure squareness. In the meantime it's been on the shelf.....umm....seasoning :biggrin:


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Nov 18, 2014)

That looks great!!!    I can't wait to see the rest.

Chris


----------



## Andre (Nov 18, 2014)

Shadowdog500 said:


> That looks great!!!    I can't wait to see the rest.
> 
> Chris



Thank you! I should have the side I'm working on scraped in today. Two main faces are done, doing the ends now. (all machines surfaces will be scraped to .0005" in squareness)


----------



## Andre (Nov 18, 2014)

Scraped in both ends today, will check my work real well once my new plate arrives Thursday..






It's all a half decent checkerboard. Roughed in with the push scraper and finished with the pull scraper. 

Scraping this thing is not as easy as I thought, not just scraping flat surfaces, I learned a lot about step scraping and tilting planes will everything is square. So far as best I can measure it's +- .0005. Till I drop it :biggrin:

When the better plate arrives I will redo the two faces, I've gotten better with the pull scraper since I did those a few months ago.


----------



## Torbo (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice work! You can get my address, come over the Atlantic-ocean and learn me something about scraping!?


----------



## Andre (Nov 18, 2014)

Torbo said:


> Nice work! You can get my address, come over the Atlantic-ocean and learn me something about scraping!?



Haha sure!


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Nov 18, 2014)

That looks great!   I'd love to see the process.

Chris


----------



## Andre (Nov 19, 2014)

Shadowdog500 said:


> That looks great!   I'd love to see the process.
> 
> Chris


I began shooting some video but my ipod died. Will show some more scraping in a video possibly this week.


----------



## Andre (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks like my camera didn't die completely and turned off just in time :biggrin: 

[video=youtube;oAo-AXfjFLE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAo-AXfjFLE[/video]


----------



## Mark_f (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice work Andre. I haven't done any scraping since I retired , but I enjoyed doing it. Your project has inspired me to try a small scraping project. Scraping is a dying art and I'm pleased to see you doing it. Keep up the great work.

Mark


:thumbzup3:


----------



## Andre (Nov 21, 2014)

mark_f said:


> Nice work Andre. I haven't done any scraping since I retired , but I enjoyed doing it. Your project has inspired me to try a small scraping project. Scraping is a dying art and I'm pleased to see you doing it. Keep up the great work.
> 
> Mark
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, Mark!

I'm actually rescraping the ways on my Craftsman 109.....would you like to see the process?


----------



## Mark_f (Nov 22, 2014)

Andre said:


> Thank you very much, Mark!
> 
> I'm actually rescraping the ways on my Craftsman 109.....would you like to see the process?




Yes, very much.

Mark


----------



## Andre (Mar 14, 2015)

Long time no update....sorry!!!

Got both faces scraped in, and the ends to .0005" (At most) tolerance. Not inspection grade by faaaaaaar, but for squaring the end of a block on the surface grinder or for layout work it should do the trick!!! 
I built this for a reason, that toolmakers square I built a long time ago never got ground.....now I have a grinder I will do just that, but I needed a square reference block to grind the square square. Learned a lot about pull scraping and squaring scraped objects, step scraping and trying to not create a low spot was sometimes tricky. Not Ulma Doctor good but it's acceptable in my shop


----------

